# Bootsplash und der "Progress-Bar"

## munkmill

Hallo ihr alle,

also ich habe nun inzwischen Bootsplash auf meinem Laptop, würde aber gern den Progress-Bar haben. Es gibt da im allg. Gentoo-Forum schon einige Threads, aber ich mache entweder etwas falsch, oder die Skripte funzen bei mir nicht.

Hat vielleicht von euch jemand Bootsplash mit Progress-Bar am Laufen und kann mir ein Schritt-für-Schritt-Howto geben? Bisher habe ich nur Bootsplash ge-emerged und den Kernel gepatcht. Das ganze läuft soweit, nur eben der Balken nicht...

Ich hoffe, jemand kennt sich da inzwischen aus..

Vielen Dank und MfG, Jan

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also ich habe mich ja schon anstrengen müssen, damit bootsplash überhaupt läuft. Nach einem Kernel-Patch betreffend der Datei Vesafb.c hat es dann geklappt (habe einfach zu viel RAM für die vanilla-sources   :Laughing:  ).

Naja, mittlerweile funzt bootsplash, aber das mit der Progess-Bar würde mich auch interessieren. Die Skripts, die ich bis jetzt im Forum gefunden haben, finde ich total nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Es muss da doch bessere Lösungen geben und zwar solche die funktionieren!

Hoffe also auch, dass dich damit wer auskennt,

Niko

----------

## micha

Hi,

eine Progressbar unter Gentoo ist etwas komplizierter wie bei anderen Distributionen, da man die Anzahl der zu startenden Skripte nicht so einfach auslesen kann (da evtl. Abhängigkeiten aufgelöst werden und zusätzliche Skripte gestartet werden, als in den Runlevels eingetragen). Ich habe vor einer Woche hier eine Anleitung gepostet (die letzten 3 Beiträge), da ist auch ein Link zu einem tar.gz mit Install-Skript.

Läuft bei mir ohne Probleme. 

Ich bin gerade dabei, das Skript zu verbessern (Unterstützung für Animationen, ne Anleitung, etc.), werde damit evtl. noch diese Woche fertig.

Gruß micha

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

na die Woche an Wartezeit ist es mir Wert.

Wie wäre es mit einem neuen Gentoo-Theme, das auch Animationen unterstüzt?

Das derzeite Theme kann man ja sicherlich noch verbessern (Design, Animationen, mehr und vor allem höhere Auflösungen, ...)

Niko

----------

## micha

Hi,

Animationen unterstützt jedes Theme, Du brauchst nur die *.mng Dateien (z.B. von SuSE, oder selbst welche erstellen).

Nur das keine Missverständnisse aufkommen: Mein Skript sorgt nur dafür, dass man während dem Booten auch ne Progressbar sieht, Themes werden da nicht dabei sein, da im Gegensatz zum skripten meine grafischen Ansätze doch schwer zu wünschen übrig lassen (bin selber noch auf der Suche nach einem guten Theme).

Gruß micha

----------

## micha

Hi,

http://www.aichler.net/gentoo/bootsplash/

Gruß micha

----------

## tuXXer

Der Silent-Patch sieht gut aus.

Aber warum wird nicht versucht den Patch in den offiziellen Ebuild zu integrieren? Der Silent-Bereich liegt offenbar immernoch brach...

Dies würde jede Menge Konfigurationsaufwand vermeiden und zu dem den Silent-Bereich vollständig abdecken.

----------

## micha

Hi,

Du hast vollkommen recht  :Wink: 

Allerdings war der Patch zuerst ein schneller Hack, damit überhaupt mal etwas da ist (entstanden ist er durch den oben erwähnten Thread). Nachdem ich mich dann entschlossen hab ihn weiter zu verbessern, war mein erstes Ziel das 

1) er einigermaßen ausgereift und durchdacht ist

2) man ihn schnell benutzen kann, ohne auf die ebuilds warten zu müssen

Da das jetzt im großen Ganzen erfüllt ist, ging heute Nacht eine Email an den Maintainer raus.

Mal sehn, was draus wird  :Wink: 

Gruß micha

----------

## tuXXer

Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass der Maintainer das auch so sieht.

Das Eye-Candy wäre auf jeden Fall eine Bereicherung, meiner Meinung nach. Ich sehe nämlich Log-Messages ungerne beim Starten, sondern schaue mir lieber das Log-File nach dem Starten in einem Editor an.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also erst mal die erfreuliche Nachricht. Die Progress-Bar funzt nun bei mir   :Cool:  !

Allerdings muss ich auch gleich mal ein paar Nachteile aufzählen, die man da noch verbessern kann.

Also wie schon oben erwöhnt, gefällt mir das Gentoo-Theme nicht!

Eine Alternative wäre da wirklich nett

Wenn man im Silent Modus bootsplash auch auf den Konsolen 2.6 aktiviert kann man die nicht mehr verwenden.

Wie ich auf der Homepage von Micha gesehen habe, funzt das Gentoo Theme auch mit Animationen! (Screenshots) Bei mir nicht!

Auch wenn die ProgessBar nun endlich funzt, besonders "flüssig" läuft sie nicht!

Bis auf Punkt zwei sind alle eigentlich unwichtig und die könnte ich mir auch selbst verbessern, aber ich wollte es nur mal erwähnen.

Niko

----------

## knorke

beendet sich der bootscreen wenn nen dienst nicht geladen werden kann?

wäre doof wenn fehlermeldungen auf diese weise vielleicht unentdeckt blieben.

ich finde bootsplash an und für sich sehr geil, aber ich würde nie meine logfiles nach dem booten durchschauen ob irgendwo fehler aufgetreten sind, dann bräuchte ich nämlich auch kein bootlogo...

also meldet mir das bootlogo fehler?

----------

## micha

 *knorke wrote:*   

> beendet sich der bootscreen wenn nen dienst nicht geladen werden kann?
> 
> 

 

Nein

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wäre doof wenn fehlermeldungen auf diese weise vielleicht unentdeckt blieben.
> 
> 

 

Jepp, da geb ich Dir recht. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> also meldet mir das bootlogo fehler?
> 
> 

 

Noch nicht, ist aber vorgemerkt  :Wink: 

Wobei das hier am Anfang von eerror() in /sbin/function.sh reichen sollte:

```

if [ "$splash" == "silent" ]; then

  echo "verbose" > /proc/splash

fi

```

Gruß micha

----------

## micha

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also wie schon oben erwöhnt, gefällt mir das Gentoo-Theme nicht! Eine Alternative wäre da wirklich nett
> 
> 

 

Wie schon oben erwähnt, bin ich dafür nicht der Richtige  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn man im Silent Modus bootsplash auch auf den Konsolen 2.6 aktiviert kann man die nicht mehr verwenden.
> 
> 

 

Wie aktivierst Du den denn ? Das müsste ja dann noch über das init-script aus dem bootsplash-ebuild sein ?

Da fehlt ein "-n" als Option beim Starten:

```

/sbin/splash -s -u $TTY -n /etc/bootsplash/${BOOTSPLASH_THEME}/config/bootsplash-$(/sbin/fbresolution).cfg

```

 *Quote:*   

> [list]
> 
> [*]Wie ich auf der Homepage von Micha gesehen habe, funzt das Gentoo Theme auch mit Animationen! (Screenshots) Bei mir nicht!
> 
> 

 

Das funktioniert zur Zeit nur rudimentär. Allerdings sind dazu noch ein paar Schritte notwendig, da bei dem bootsplash ebuild noch nicht alle nötigen Programme mitkompiliert werden (die Anleitung soll eigentlich auf der Hompage unter die Rubrik Requirements, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen).

Du musst zuerst bootsplash-0.6.tar.gz entpacken, dann im Unterverzeichnis utils/fbmngplay 'make' eintippen, die Fehlermeldungen ignorieren, und danach das Programm 'fbmngplay' nach /usr/bin/fbmngplay kopieren.

Danach nach '../splashutils' wechseln, die Datei splash.c editieren, und zwar die Zeile

#define SPLASHDSC  "/etc/bootsplash/themes/current/config/animations.cfg"

in

#define SPLASHDSC  "/etc/bootsplash/default/config/animations.cfg"

ändern. Danach 'make' eingeben und 'splash' nach /sbin/splash.bin kopieren.

Danach noch die animations.cfg aus dem bootsplash-patch-verzeichnis nach /etc/bootsplash/default/config/ kopieren und von dem SuSE-Theme die *.mng's nach /etc/bootsplash/default/animations/ kopieren.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Auch wenn die ProgessBar nun endlich funzt, besonders "flüssig" läuft sie nicht!
> 
> 

 

Das stimmt, sie bleibt nämlich genau 2 mal ziemlich lange stehn.

Das erste Mal, wenn die Inline-Script in /sbin/rc abgearbeitet sind und ins Runlevel boot gewechselt wird, das 2. Mal beim Wechsel von boot nach default.

Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich offen  :Wink: 

Gruß micha

----------

## munkmill

 :Shocked:  Huch,

da hab ich mal ein paar Tage nicht geguckt und schon werden hier die Lösungen gepostet, warum hab ich denn keine Benachrichtigung bekommen   :Rolling Eyes: 

Wie auch immer, ich werd mich mal ans Probieren machen  :Smile: 

Thx und Greetz, Jan

----------

## Niko_K

 *micha wrote:*   

>  *Niko_K wrote:*   
> 
> Wenn man im Silent Modus bootsplash auch auf den Konsolen 2.6 aktiviert kann man die nicht mehr verwenden.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Juhu, das funzt ja super.

Du scheinst dich ja echt in das bootsplash-Prog eingearbeitet zu haben.

Du hast nicht zufällig eine Lösung für das VesaFB-60Hz-Problem auf lager?

Niko

----------

## micha

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du scheinst dich ja echt in das bootsplash-Prog eingearbeitet zu haben.
> 
> 

 

Wie kommst Du denn darauf  ?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Du hast nicht zufällig eine Lösung für das VesaFB-60Hz-Problem auf lager?
> 
> Niko

 

Nein, leider nicht.

Gruß micha

----------

## Vitali

Wo gibts denn diese mng Dateien? Sind die rechtlich von SuSE geschützt eigentlich so das die Verwendung nicht erlaubt ist? Irgendwie blöd so ohne SuSE CDs

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also wenn ich mich nich irre, dann gibt es die auf der Bootsplsh-Homepahe unter Themes.

Niko

----------

## Vitali

Vielen Dank

----------

## micha

Hi,

 *knorke wrote:*   

> beendet sich der bootscreen wenn nen dienst nicht geladen werden kann?
> 
> wäre doof wenn fehlermeldungen auf diese weise vielleicht unentdeckt blieben.
> 
> ich finde bootsplash an und für sich sehr geil, aber ich würde nie meine logfiles nach dem booten durchschauen ob irgendwo fehler aufgetreten sind, dann bräuchte ich nämlich auch kein bootlogo...
> ...

 

Ist ab Version 0.3 (heute) in /etc/conf.d/bootsplash.conf einstellbar. Animationen sollten jetzt auch ganz unterstützt werden.

Gruß micha

----------

## Niko_K

 *micha wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  *knorke wrote:*   beendet sich der bootscreen wenn nen dienst nicht geladen werden kann?
> 
> wäre doof wenn fehlermeldungen auf diese weise vielleicht unentdeckt blieben.
> ...

 

Version 0.3?

Von was? Wo? Gibts das Teil auch schon als ebuild? (Mein ebuild ist doch Version 0.6 und Bootsplash selsbt ist 3.0.7)

Der Bootsplash-Patch steht auf der Homepage immer noch als 0.2 zur Verfügung, ...

Also irgendwie komme ich da nicht mit,

Niko

----------

## micha

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Version 0.3?
> 
> Von was? Wo? Gibts das Teil auch schon als ebuild? (Mein ebuild ist doch Version 0.6 und Bootsplash selsbt ist 3.0.7)
> ...

 

Ich meine die patch version. Ebuild gibts leider noch keine, der Bug-report hängt zur Zeit noch in der Luft.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Bootsplash-Patch steht auf der Homepage immer noch als 0.2 zur Verfügung, ...
> 
> Also irgendwie komme ich da nicht mit,
> ...

 

Ich hab die Site doch eigenhändig hochgeladen ?

(http://www.aichler.net/gentoo/bootsplash/downloads.html)

Leer mal Deinen Browser-Cache.

Gruß micha

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich meine ja auch die Seite

du Links das nämlich in den Profiles, ...

Niko

----------

## micha

Ach so, ja, ich muss mal ne Einstiegsseite machen, wenn ich Zeit habe.

Allerdings steht da ja auch "Fileutils Progressbar Patch" und die Gnu Fileutils haben nicht viel mit Bootsplash gemeinsam  :Wink: 

Gruß micha

----------

## onkelfusspilz

Hi micha,

das mit der ProgressBar ist echt klasse! Ich war auf Deiner Page und habe mir Deinen diff-patch gesaugt.

Leider bricht dieser ab, weil für meine warscheinlich zu aktuellen Packete kein diff da ist.

ich verwende die maskierten "~x86" Packete. Wirst Du Dein Script darauf aktualisieren?

Es ist nur die Frage ob das auf Dauer so geht, das geht ja dann jedes Mal von vorne los mit den diff's sobald wieder eine neue Version eines der betroffenen Scripts herauskommt, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Hast Du vielleicht angedacht mal die maintainer der entsprechenden ebuilds zu fragen, ob man Deinen Code nicht fest integrieren kann? Er macht doch nichts "kaputt" falls man keinen bootsplash hat, oder?

Oder kannst Du eine Anleitung posten, wie man progressbar mit den aktuellen packeten zum laufen überreden kann?

Thanx

----------

## micha

Hi onkelfusspilz,

 *onkelfusspilz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Leider bricht dieser ab, weil für meine warscheinlich zu aktuellen Packete kein diff da ist.
> 
> ich verwende die maskierten "~x86" Packete. Wirst Du Dein Script darauf aktualisieren?
> ...

 

Ich habe gestern Version 0.4 hochgeladen, die unterstützt baselayout Versionen bis 1.8.6.7 (die neueste ist 1.8.6.8, da bin ich grad dabei).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es ist nur die Frage ob das auf Dauer so geht, das geht ja dann jedes Mal von vorne los mit den diff's sobald wieder eine neue Version eines der betroffenen Scripts herauskommt, oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> 

 

Nein, stimmt schon  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast Du vielleicht angedacht mal die maintainer der entsprechenden ebuilds zu fragen, ob man Deinen Code nicht fest integrieren kann? Er macht doch nichts "kaputt" falls man keinen bootsplash hat, oder?
> 
> 

 

Klar ( siehe Bug #21019 )  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oder kannst Du eine Anleitung posten, wie man progressbar mit den aktuellen packeten zum laufen überreden kann?
> 
> 

 

Wenn Deine Version 1.8.6.8 ist, kannst Du's mit dem Patch für 1.8.6.7 versuchen, da sollte sich nicht allzu viel getan haben. 

Sollte danach gar nichts mehr funtkionieren, kannst Du notfalls die orignialen Dateien (werden mit einem ~ am Ende gesichert) mit der Rescue-CD von Gentoo wieder zurückspielen.

Ansonsten musst Du auf ne neue VErsion warten ( Ich versuch sie eventuell noch heute abend fertig zu bekommen, ansonsten musst Du leider bis Donnerstag warten, da nächste Woche bei mir Prüfungen anstehn).

Gruß micha

----------

## onkelfusspilz

Hi Micha,

Danke für die rasche und nette Antwort!

Das hört sich doch immerhin gut an, hoffentlich giebt es bald Feedback zu Deinem Bug-Request. Wäre cool wenn Du das dann hier im Forum Posten könntest!

Ich bin zwar recht experimentierfreudig, aber bis Donnerstag kann ich ruhig noch auf eine stehende Progressbar schauen  :Wink: 

Danke nochmals und TOI TOI TOI für die Prüfungen, habe selbst welche aber erst in 4 Wochen ...

----------

## batnator

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal der Progessbar und die Animationen sind eine feine Sache bei den Arbeitsstationen bei mir der Firma. Großes Lob an alle die daran mitgewirkt haben.

Nun meine Frage, ich habe bei mir auch einen client am laufen welcher gentoo verwendet. Es ist keine reine plattenlose Station, jedoch das SCSI Bios ist flöten gegangen, von daher der Trick den Kernel über DCHP und etherboot zu ziehen. Der Kernel selbst ist ja prinzipiell schon eine initrd.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die für den bootsplash benötigte initrd mit übertragen kann ...  so dass Sie dem System bei Beginn der Kernelinitialiserung zur Verfügung steht?

thanks Frank

----------

## anarchist

Hi

Also eigentlich funzt das bootsplash bei mir ganz gut, allerdings wenn ich versuche das ganze mit progress bar und silent mode zu machen, dann bekomme ich anstatt des silent modes wieder den normalen verbose mode ... als fehlermeldung hab ich dann 

```

Looking for splash picture.... does not fit into framebuffer.

 found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

Splash status on console 0 changed to on

```

Und das wars auch schon ... das komische an der sache ist, ich hab 1 gig ram und hatte vorher zwar den progress bar und alles aber probleme mit X abstuerzen wenn ich auf die konsole gewechselt hab... das ist weggegangen als ich den patch fuer den framebuffer fuer system ueber 1 gig verwendet hab, soweit so gut.

Allerdings hab ich nun eben das problem das er mir den silent mode nicht mehr laden willl

hat jemand ne idee?

EDIT

Abgesehen davon, bekomme ich noch jedesmal beim starten open /dev/fb0 no such file or directory

----------

## micha

 *anarchist wrote:*   

> EDIT
> 
> Abgesehen davon, bekomme ich noch jedesmal beim starten open /dev/fb0 no such file or directory

 

Bei Deinem ersten Problem kann ich leider nicht helfen.

Die Fehlermeldung kommt, da splash nicht auf /dev/fb0 zugreifen kann, bevor devfs nicht gemountet ist.

Ist nicht gravierend, wenn's dich aber stört, könnte es helfen, wenn Du das Device mit mknod statisch erstellst.

Gruß micha

----------

## micha

 *onkelfusspilz wrote:*   

> Ich bin zwar recht experimentierfreudig, aber bis Donnerstag kann ich ruhig noch auf eine stehende Progressbar schauen 
> 
> 

 

Sorry, hat ein bißchen länger gedauert wie Donnerstag und das Posten hier hab ich vollkommen vergessen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Danke nochmals und TOI TOI TOI für die Prüfungen, habe selbst welche aber erst in 4 Wochen ...

 

Thx und ebenfalls viel Glück !

Der erste Teil bei mir lief ziemlich gut  :Wink: 

Gruß micha

----------

## onkelfusspilz

Hmm...

ich habe nun die neue Version "bootsplash-patch-0.4.2" ausprobiert, aber auch hier bekomme ich wieder die Meldung "WARNING: You do not have any version of the baselayout package supported by this script."

Ich verwende prelink, dadurch wird bei mir alles mit "-fPIC" (Position Independent Code) übersetzt. Kann das sein, daß das die Prüfsummen verändert und er daher immer abbricht?

Oder habe ich schon wieder ein "zu neues" baselayout? Version ist 1.8.6.8-r1.

Hat sich mitlerweile mal wer gemeldet wegen dem BugReport? Wäre schon cool, wenn die Patches in das baselayout direkt mit eingebaut werden  :Wink: 

----------

## micha

 *onkelfusspilz wrote:*   

> Hmm...
> 
> ich habe nun die neue Version "bootsplash-patch-0.4.2" ausprobiert, aber auch hier bekomme ich wieder die Meldung "WARNING: You do not have any version of the baselayout package supported by this script."
> 
> Ich verwende prelink, dadurch wird bei mir alles mit "-fPIC" (Position Independent Code) übersetzt. Kann das sein, daß das die Prüfsummen verändert und er daher immer abbricht?
> ...

 

Das Script verwendet 'epm', um die Version des installierten baselayout Paketes zu ermitteln, sollte also nicht daran liegen.

Komisch, bei mir läuft das Script sauber durch (habe z.Z. auch 1.8.6.8-r1 ) ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oder habe ich schon wieder ein "zu neues" baselayout? Version ist 1.8.6.8-r1.
> 
> 

 

Nein, die Version sollte unterstützt werden. Ruf nochmal das Install-script auf und bestätige mit 'y', wenn es fragt, ob es trotzdem weitermachen soll. Dann bekommst Du die unterstützen baselayout versionen angezeigt. Da sollte eigentlich als Nummer 3) 1.8.6.8-r1 stehen, das kannst Du dann auswählen.

Ich schau mir das Script morgen nochmal an.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hat sich mitlerweile mal wer gemeldet wegen dem BugReport? Wäre schon cool, wenn die Patches in das baselayout direkt mit eingebaut werden 

 

Nein, leider nicht, ich hab nur gesehen, dass der BugReport weitergeleitet wurde...

Gruß micha

----------

## scobby

hmm irgendwie geht das bei mir nciht

wenn ich boote bekomme ich bei jedem init prozess die meldung die auch kommt wenn ich bootsplash oder wie dat heist ohne parameter aufrufe

also nach der art wie ne hilfe

und das erscheint mindestens 40 mal

und keine progress bar

micha kennste das problem ?

----------

## micha

Hi,

 *scobby wrote:*   

> hmm irgendwie geht das bei mir nciht
> 
> wenn ich boote bekomme ich bei jedem init prozess die meldung die auch kommt wenn ich bootsplash oder wie dat heist ohne parameter aufrufe
> 
> also nach der art wie ne hilfe
> ...

 

Ein bißchen mehr Information wäre nicht schlecht  :Wink:  :

- Was ist 'bootsplash oder wie dat heist' - /sbin/splash oder  /sbin/bootanim ?

- Kannst Du die Fehlermeldung eventuell posten ?

- Welche bootsplash-patch Version und welche baselayout Version benutzt Du ?

 *Quote:*   

> micha kennste das problem ?

 

Jetzt ja  :Wink: 

Gruß micha

----------

## furanku

Ich habe auch das Problem mit dem 

```
 Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 21768 bytes, does not fit into framebuffer.  found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3). Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 122x40 
```

 bei 

```
 Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda5 hdd=ide-scsi video=mtrr,vesa:1024x768 vga=0x317 splash=silent 
```

 Baselayout 1.8.6.8-r1, Kernel 2.4.20-gentoo-r5, AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+,

gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r1, propolice), 

```

BOOTSPLASH_THEME="gentoo" 

BOOTSPLASH_ANIMATIONS="no"

```

in etc/conf.d/bootsplash.conf

Der verbose bootsplash Modus läuft ohne Probleme.

Frank

----------

## scobby

hab den fehler jetzt nicht mehr jedoch kommt nun kein bootsplash mehr ...

naja is auch net so wichtig

warum dauert das eigentlich so lange bis das als ebuild erscheint ???

----------

## micha

Hi,

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Ich habe auch das Problem mit dem 
> 
> ```
>  Looking for splash picture.... silenjpeg size 21768 bytes, does not fit into framebuffer.  found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3). Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 122x40 
> ```
> ...

 

Schau Dir mal den Beitrag von phlashback an, die Kernel-Version passt und der Patch sieht auch danach aus: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=47612&start=25

Gruß micha

----------

## furanku

Ohh.. den Thread habe ich wohl vollkommen übersehen, Danke für den Tip. Die framebuffer size wird bei mir mit

```

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xd0813000, size 1536k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:c380

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

```

angegeben, nicht die 2560k in dem o.g. Thread. Ich habe 256M RAM und die Grafik Karte ist eine

```

 nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)

```

 mit 64 MB Speicher.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich in den beiden Threads alles verstanden habe, aber wie's klingt wäre wohl der nächste Schritt andere Kernel-Sourcen auszuprobieren. Dies würde ich allerdings ungern tun, da ich mit Brooktree TV-Karte (da vergess ich immer den I2C support und dann geht garnix), nvidia Driver (bei jedem neuen Kernel neu zu installieren) und via 8233 onboard Sound (in letzter Zeit ziemlich buggy alsa driver: geht, geht nicht, geht, ...) schon genug beim Kernel neubacken zu tun habe...   :Shocked: 

Ich denke da warte ich mal lieber bis Deine bootsplash patches in die offiziellen ebuilds eingeflossen sind und sowieso der nächste Kernel Upgrade angesagt ist --- Es sei denn, natürlich, Du bräuchtest dringend Tester um den bootsplash patch genügend stabil für einen offiziellen Release zu machen: Dann wäre es mir natürlich eine Ehre  :Laughing:  dabei mitzuhelfen Gentoo ein wenig aufzuhübschen!

Ansonsten: Danke für den Bootsplash-Patch und die Hilfe im Forum, Micha!

Edit:

Ach... was soll's!  :Smile:  Konnte natürlich doch nicht widerstehen phlashback's 2.4-large_mem_vesa-2.patch einzuspielen: Und ... TADAAAA! der silent modus funktioniert! Ich liebe dieses Forum, Danke!

Frank

----------

## kriz

eins is auf jeden fall komisch an dem script.

ich hab 2 tage versucht die ganze sache einzurichten. 

2 tage *no fuckin way*

und ploetzlich geht alles wie es soll

bootanim initrd usw tralala.

micht kotzt sowas noch mehr an als wenns ned geht  :Wink: 

mfg

----------

## daemonb

habe das gute stück mit den ck-sources laufen, habe es mehrmals installiert, funktioniert echt super einfach und sieht genial aus. Das einzige was ich noch rausfinden muss ist wie es mit anderen grafiken funzt. Immer wenn ich eine andere Grafik bsp matrix reinmache will er nicht. Werden die Bilder eigentlich in der initial Ramdisk abgelegt, aber daran kann es eigentlich auch nicht liegen, da ich eine neue angefertigt habe. Naja wenn ich ma zeit habe hänge ich mich da ma ran. 

Aber ansonsten geht es 1A. Patches sind ok. Sollte normal denke ich mit allen sourcen gehen. 

Bis denne

DaemonB

----------

